# These GSD have to be trained...this is a riot !



## The Packman (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Sue Smart (Jul 12, 2002)

I remember this first airing - beautiful dogs.


----------



## Todd (Sep 6, 2004)

Never saw that before...thanks for sharing.


----------



## Danielle609 (Jun 18, 2011)

"It was a real Japanese this time"....how many fake ones did he meet? LOL The dogs are beautiful, the kids look identical!!


----------



## benjamin1 (May 9, 2011)

Great video share


----------

